# Fenton, STL County - Meramec River bottoms



## aeldsidhe (Apr 26, 2014)

I usually hunt in Illinois, where I'm from originally, but it's getting so you can't can't swing a stick without hitting another morel hunter. Took a drive down Telegraph to Fenton to see what's there, and stopped in a public fishing access area (Flamm City???). Out in the woods for about two hours. Only found five true morels - enough for a small bite, BUT for the first time in my life, I found reds. Huge ones, too - each about as big as my two fists together. About 8 of them. I've never eaten them and at this stage in my life, I'm not about to try, but I picked 'em anyway and gave them to some morel hunters I passed on my way back to the car. 

The reds were very fresh, but the morels were starting to dry out at the tips already.


----------

